# Honda EU2000i No Power unless it's turned off and on.



## IcorradoI (Oct 1, 2020)

Hello,

I bought a used EU2000i (an early one, made in Japan) and i'm having a small issue where it will not put out any power when I start it up and have it running. I can let it sit and run for an hour and the green output light will not come on and there is no voltage at the AC receptacles. 

However, if I turn the ON/OFF switch from ON to OFF and let the engine almost die out, but turn it back on again, the green output light will turn on and it puts out a healthy amount of voltage. The generator will then run for days (Thanks PG&E!) and put out power without any issues. 

I was thinking that somehow the inverter is not getting a signal that there is enough power being made to turn on or the engine is not revving high enough to send a signal? Rectifier issue? I'd appreciate any input.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Does this occur consistently Or intermittently. Do you need to go through that procedure every time for it to generator power?


----------



## IcorradoI (Oct 1, 2020)

drmerdp said:


> Does this occur consistently Or intermittently. Do you need to go through that procedure every time for it to generator power?


yeah, I do it every time.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

How soon after starting the unit can you jolt it alive? Does it need to run for a while to work or will it work almost immediately after starting, say 30 seconds.


----------



## IcorradoI (Oct 1, 2020)

drmerdp said:


> How soon after starting the unit can you jolt it alive? Does it need to run for a while to work or will it work almost immediately after starting, say 30 seconds.


pretty much right after it starts. 30 seconds and I can jolt it alive. I just had it running for 3 days straight, thanks to PG&E. Didn’t miss a beat. Impressive for a 20 year old generator!


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

weird issue for sure!
are you connected to equipment when you are starting up the gen set?


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

iowagold said:


> weird issue for sure!
> are you connected to equipment when you are starting up the gen set?


Thats a good question.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

on all generators.
start the generator first! let it run a bit to warm up.
then connect gradual the loads!

and the reverse when you shut the gen down.
do not shut down a gen set when connected to a load!

bad things can happen if they are shut down with a load still on the gen set.
and when you go to shut down unplug the load and let the gen set cool down.
this is a good thing on all gens
and important on the inverter gens.


----------



## IcorradoI (Oct 1, 2020)

iowagold said:


> on all generators.
> start the generator first! let it run a bit to warm up.
> then connect gradual the loads!
> 
> ...


Yeah, I start it up with no load on the generator. I can let it run for 15-20 minutes and still get no output unless I "jolt" it. I can also let it run for 1-2 minutes and "jolt" it and I get power output.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

i bet the previous owner did not follow the rule..
inverter is trashed.


----------



## Dale Bartley (May 18, 2021)

IcorradoI said:


> Hello,
> 
> I bought a used EU2000i (an early one, made in Japan) and i'm having a small issue where it will not put out any power when I start it up and have it running. I can let it sit and run for an hour and the green output light will not come on and there is no voltage at the AC receptacles.
> 
> ...


Mine does the exact thing, so frustrating. If it has been sitting for a while and I turn it on, the green light comes right on. However, after I use it...and let it sit for a bit, the green light won't come on. I end up having to shut down and restart 5-6 times at least then it finally comes on. I am going to try your method of just turning the ON/OFF, almost let it die and turn back on.
I'm about ready to take in it in to a local shop that repairs these to see if they can do something?
Thanks for the tip.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

just replace the inverter.
save the expense of the shop check out charge.


----------

